# Orange yarn and Pompano



## fishnchik (Jun 12, 2009)

I have found that tying a small piece of bright orange yarn close to hook eye helps when surf fishing for pompano. I figured since sand flea eggs are bright orange this trick might work. I tried this trick several times and have actually caught pompano with out a sand flea on just the yarn. I noticed that I was catching them when others around me were not.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude thats pretty sweet.. might have to try that


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Brandon I think "dude" Is a chick...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It makes sense and will have to try it. I sometimes use chunks of foam pool noodles threaded onto the eye of the hook to produce the same results as using small floats and it has worked as well.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

both seem like great ideas.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *badazzchef (11/11/2009)*Brandon I think "dude" Is a chick...


i use that term bvery loosely.. nothing personal against her


----------



## fishnchik (Jun 12, 2009)

no offense taken guys, just a country girls that loves to fish.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Small sections of bright orange rubber tubing used to keep eye glasses on works too. Walmart used to sell them in the fishing section.


----------

